# Where to find boxers in size 2T/3T



## JavaBean (Feb 7, 2004)

DS is doing great with potty learning. The only snag is he's got to be as nekked as a jay bird! That doesn't really work if we have to venture out in public. If he's wearing underwear, he pees right through. So I thought about trying boxers - nice and roomy so they wouldn't feel like a diaper. The problem is I can't find any in 2T/3T. At least not in the mainstream shops like Target, Gap and Old Navy.

Any suggestions??


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I found 4T boxer briefs at target but I searched high and low and never found any that small good luck. I had a friend send me some 4/5 boxers from England.

We spent ( and still do) alot of time in just light weight shorts ( the ones made of t shirt fabric) they are easy to pull down.


----------



## kathesan (Jul 20, 2004)

I bought a lot of 14 boxers in 2t-3t on ebay. They were brand new in packaging and made by fruit of the loom. They are so cute and ds loves them. They are a comfy cotton knit with cute trains and teddy bears on them. HTH!


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

i have seen them at the carters store! I was looking for them for my nephew because he had the same issues with underwear as your DS!


----------



## JavaBean (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks mommas!

I'll stop by the Carter's store then hit ebay if my Carter's doesn't carry it.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Gymboree sells boxers. Although we buy briefs, I always see them there and they are soo cute.

- Krista


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Hanna does. And GAP and Old Navy do have toddler boxers. XXS is about a 3 toddler and shrink plenty. Osh Gosh also makes them. Check TJ Max or a place like that.

Edited to add GAP link-

http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do...9&actFltr=true


----------



## ILuvMyBaby (Feb 24, 2004)

hanna andersson


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

Sears! The XS is a size 4/5 but they run small.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My 3 yr. old wears size 4 boxers from Gap and Old Navy. The Gap ones are smaller than the Old Navy ones. I always roll the waistband over with the ON boxers. I'd love to find some size 3 boxers but haven't come across any, and I've been looking since he got out of diapers 1.5 yrs. ago.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

UUMom- I checked Gap and Gymboree websites and they don't have any xxs (3) boxers. Only boxer briefs, which wouldn't help with the potty issue for the OP. They are really freakin' cute, though!
Hanna Anderson does have boxers for kids 20 lbs. and up, but they are $16 each!!! That's insane!


----------



## TForce (Jul 27, 2005)

I found some Hanes boxers/boxer briefs at KMart for $1 each. The 2-4 size and small size seem to fit my 25 lb 11 month old well as shorts.

HTH

I can't wait to stop washing diapers!!!


----------



## CalBearMama (Sep 23, 2005)

Baby's First Boxers:

http://babymallonline.com/catalog/pr...roducts_id/499


----------

